# έχει IQ ραδικιού



## nickel (Feb 21, 2012)

Εκτός από το *He/She has the IQ of a radish*, με ποιους άλλους τρόπους περιγράφουν οι αγγλόφωνοι τις χαμηλές μετρήσεις στο δείκτη της ευφυΐας;

Έκανα μια πρόχειρη εργασία με τα ευρήματα του Google και, αφού πέταξα αρκετά, κράτησα τα παρακάτω, τα οποία ξεχώρισα σε περισσότερο και λιγότερο συνηθισμένα. Δυστυχώς (και αυτός είναι ο κυριότερος σκοπός του νήματος) δεν μπόρεσα να βρω ένα εργαλείο concordancing των ευρημάτων του Google που είχα εντοπίσει παλιά — το οποίο, έτσι κι αλλιώς, δεν χρησιμοποιούσα γιατί δεν δούλευε ικανοποιητικά. Τι κάνει ένα τέτοιο εργαλείο; Του ζητάς να ψάξει στο Google και αυτό παίρνει τα ευρήματα και τα βάζει στη σειρά, ομαδοποιώντας τα ευρήματα σύμφωνα με τη λέξη ή τη φράση που ζήτησες. Έτσι, μπορείς να εντοπίσεις ποια είναι η πιο συνηθισμένη σύμφραση. Ερώτηση: *Ξέρετε εσείς κάποιο τέτοιο εργαλείο concordancing των ευρημάτων του Google (όχι δικού του σώματος, όπως το BNC).*

Προς το παρόν, να πω ότι τα παρακάτω ευρήματα δεν είναι επιστημονικά και ότι μπορείτε να διαλέξετε τη δική σας αγαπημένη περιγραφή ή να προτείνετε κάτι πολύ πιο πρωτότυπο.

Πιο συνηθισμένα
has the IQ of an amoeba
has the IQ of a brick
has the IQ of a carrot
has the IQ of a child
has the IQ of a child’s shoe size
has the IQ of a chipmunk
has the IQ of a cucumber
has the IQ of a doorknob
has the IQ of an eggplant
has the IQ of a fence post
has the IQ of a five-year-old (και άλλες ηλικίες)
has the IQ of a flea
has the IQ of a gerbil
has the IQ of a gnat
has the IQ of a goldfish
has the IQ of a guacamole
has the IQ of a peanut
has the IQ of a plant
has the IQ of a potato
has the IQ of a rock
has the IQ of a sack of hammers
has the IQ of a snail
has the IQ of a sponge
has the IQ of a squirrel
has the IQ of a turnip

Λιγότερο συνηθισμένα
has the IQ of a baboon
has the IQ of a bag of bricks
has the IQ of a bag of rocks
has the IQ of a bag of used hammers
has the IQ of a baked bean
has the IQ of a blade of grass
has the IQ of a boiled potato
has the IQ of a box of rocks
has the IQ of a breadstick
has the IQ of a broccoli
has the IQ of a cabbage
has the IQ of a cactus
has the IQ of a can of beansprouts
has the IQ of a cornflake
has the IQ of a cotton ball
has the IQ of a Danish fruitcake
has the IQ of a dead flashlight battery
has the IQ of a dead hamster
has the IQ of an earthworm
has the IQ of a field mouse
has the IQ of a garden snail
has the IQ of a guppy
has the IQ of a ham sandwich
has the IQ of a hamster
has the IQ of an ice cube (βραβείο καλύτερης παρήχησης)
has the IQ of an infant 
has the IQ of a jelly bean
has the IQ of a lampshade
has the IQ of a lettuce leaf
has the IQ of a marble
has the IQ of a marshmallow
has the IQ of a monkey (Παίρνει το βραβείο του λιγότερο εμπνευσμένου)
has the IQ of a mop
has the IQ of a newt
has the IQ of an olive
has the IQ of an ostrich
has the IQ of a rabbit
has the IQ of a radish
has the IQ of a retard
has the IQ of a rotten tomato
has the IQ of a seedless grape
has the IQ of a thimble
has the IQ of a toaster
has the IQ of a toilet seat
has the IQ of a tree stump
has the IQ of a wilting flower


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 21, 2012)

Επίσης: single digit IQ, double digit IQ, two digit IQ


----------



## dharvatis (Feb 21, 2012)

Τα καλύτερα γίνονται με το "smaller": 
Your IQ is smaller than your shoe size, age, penis/bust size, my golf score (σπάνιο αλλά καλό!)


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 21, 2012)

Με τον τρόπο που ψάχνει το Google, είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις συγκρίσεις ανάμεσα σε ομοειδείς αναζητήσεις, εκτός κι αν οι διαφορές τους είναι εξώφθαλμες. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουργούν ικανοποιητικά τέτοια εργαλεία. Επίσης ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος φράσης είναι περισσότερο προφορικός, που σημαίνει ότι το καθρέφτισμά του στον γραπτό λόγο μπορεί να είναι άκρως παραπλανητικό.


----------



## dimkots (Feb 26, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Με τον τρόπο που ψάχνει το Google, είναι δύσκολο να κάνεις συγκρίσεις ανάμεσα σε ομοειδείς αναζητήσεις, εκτός κι αν οι διαφορές τους είναι εξώφθαλμες. Αυτό έχει ως αποτέλεσμα να μην λειτουργούν ικανοποιητικά τέτοια εργαλεία. Επίσης ο συγκεκριμένος τύπος φράσης είναι περισσότερο προφορικός, που σημαίνει ότι το καθρέφτισμά του στον γραπτό λόγο μπορεί να είναι άκρως παραπλανητικό.



Θα διαφωνήσω. Το Google ως εργαλείο έρευνας γλωσσολογικών φαινομένων (ακόμα και προφορικών) έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί σε πάρα πολλές δημοσιευμένες επιστημονικές εργασίες με αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο. Το πρώτο παράδειγμα που μου έρχεται στο μυαλό είναι το paper του Peter Turney το 2002, στο οποίο μελέτησε τη συναισθηματική κατεύθυνση λέξεων ανάλογα με το πλήθος των results στα queries "randomWord excellent" και "randomWord poor". Τα συγκεκριμένα queries δεν έχουν μεταξύ τους εξόφθαλμες διαφορές και αντιπροσωπεύουν κυρίως προφορικό λόγο. Και ναι, δουλεύει :up:. Τόσο καλά, που το συγκεκριμένο άρθρο ενέπνευσε ένα πολύ μεγάλο πλήθος ερευνητικών εργασιών που χρησιμοποιούν το Google με αυτόν ακριβώς τον τρόπο. Το άρθρο έχει 1444 ετεροαναφορές σε διεθνή επιστημονικά συνέδρια και περιοδικά, αυτό είναι πραγματικά μεγάλο νούμερο. 

(Εδώ το link για το paper http://www.aclweb.org/anthology-new/P/P02/P02-1053.pdf Είναι ιδιαίτερα κατανοητό και ενδιαφέρον)

Με λίγα λόγια, το Google χρησιμεύει ως βασικότατο εργαλείο έρευνας και υποστήριξης επιστημονικών ερευνών στους τομείς των Natural Language Processing, Computational Linguistics, Information Retrieval, Data Mining κτλ.

Για να απαντήσω και στον nickel, δεν γνωρίζω κάποιο εργαλείο που να κάνει αυτή τη δουλειά, μπορούμε όμως να φτιάξουμε ένα ή να δούμε τι έχουν προτείνει οι άνθρωποι που κάνουν έρευνα σε παραπλήσια προβλήματα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Feb 26, 2012)

Η συγκεκριμένη έρευνα είναι προς άλλη κατεύθυνση. Έχεις ένα σύνολο reviews, που είναι μετρήσιμο πράγμα από την αρχή και ψάχνεις να βρεις αν η πλειοψηφία γέρνει προς θετική ή προς αρνητική κατεύθυνση. Αυτό είναι sub-domain και δουλεύει αρκετά καλά, ακριβώς γι' αυτόν τον λόγο. Η αναζήτηση στο σύνολο της βάσης δεδομένων του Google είναι αδύνατη, γιατί πρώτα απ' όλα δεν την επιτρέπει το ίδιο το Google. Έτσι, βάζοντας π.χ. την φράση-κλειδί "has the IQ of", το Google ψάχνει στα υποσύνολα που πιστεύει αυτό ότι θα σε ενδιαφέρουν και όχι στο σύνολο της βάσης του. Κάθε φορά που αφαιρείς ή προσθέτεις κάτι στην φράση, οι υποπεριοχές που θα ψάξει η μηχανή αλλάζουν. Π.χ., γράφοντας _Μέρκελ_, παίρνω 8 εκ. αποτελέσματα ενώ γράφοντας Μέρκελ -Γερμανία, παίρνω 13 εκατομμύρια, ενώ θα περίμενε κανείς να πάρω λιγότερα από 8 εκ. Ο λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό, παρότι απέκλεισα την δυνατότητα να εμφανίζεται και η Γερμανία, στην ίδια σελίδα με την Μέρκελ, είναι ότι το Google αλλάζει τις υποπεριοχές που ψάχνει.

Αντιθέτως, όταν το Google αρχειοθετεί στην DB του ένα review, καταλαβαίνει ότι είναι review και το κατατάσσει στην λίστα προς αναζήτηση reviews.


----------



## nickel (Feb 26, 2012)

Καλησπέρα, Δημήτρη, καλωσήρθες. Δυστυχώς δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ το εργαλείο που υπήρχε ή υπάρχει (κρυμμένο) στο διαδίκτυο. Ψάχνοντας τώρα έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό εδώ:
http://www.webcorp.org.uk/live/
που κάτι προσπαθεί να κάνει, αλλά θέλει ψάξιμο.

Εμάς εδώ μας ενδιαφέρει η αξιοποίηση του Google από τους μεταφραστές και, δευτερευόντως, από γλωσσολόγους. Δυστυχώς, πολλοί μεταφραστές δεν ξέρουν να το αξιοποιήσουν.

Ένα πρόβλημα που έχει το Google σαν εργαλείο που θα μας βοηθήσει να εντοπίσουμε τις καλύτερες δυνατές αποδόσεις για κάτι που θέλουμε να πούμε είναι ότι σε μεγάλο ποσοστό φιλοξενεί σχόλια κακών χειριστών της γλώσσας ή μηχανικών μεταφράσεων (π.χ. ιστοσελίδες προώθησης προϊόντων μεταφρασμένες με το Google Translate). Συχνά βάζουμε φίλτρα για να βελτιώσουμε τα ευρήματα, π.χ. αναζήτηση σε εφημερίδες (σελίδες μολυσμένες πλέον από σχόλια περαστικών), site:uk αν προτιμούμε αυτά που λένε οι Εγγλέζοι επειδή η μετάφραση απευθύνεται σε Εγγλέζους, site:ac.uk για να περιοριστούμε σε αγγλικά πανεπιστήμια, ή πάμε στο http://scholar.google.gr/ και, ακόμα καλύτερα, στο http://books.google.com/. Αγαπημένη μου αναζήτηση: "What's the best word to use as an * before this noun?" — το πολύτιμο αστεράκι-μπαλαντέρ του Google. Συνάδελφοι, πείτε μας κι άλλα κολπάκια. Ή: τι θα θέλατε να μας κάνει το Google που δεν μας το κάνει; (Έχω ήδη ζητήσει να έχει επιλογή παράλειψης των ευρημάτων από ιστοσελίδες μεταφρασμένες μηχανικά.)


----------

